# aluminum core suppliers



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

welp, after my last build fiasco i have decided to go the aluminum core route. looking to make a axiom champ, because i love my friends slinger. Aaand I really want to show his up(he boasts about it being the best and all) so if there are any premodern cores for it anywhere i am in the mood to buy 1 or 2. if not, then what tools do i need for cutting out my own. most of my experience is with wood, with a healthy dose of backyard knife making. Thanks.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

You can pick up a Wasp Uniphoxx core from Wasp or selected styles of cores from Pocket Predator. Axiom cores are not generally available and when they are made, it is usually done with permission. Generally, out of respect towards people in businesses, we try not to build someone else's mainstream design without permission. Templates shared on the forum are open and free for all. Something like a mule or a plinker are fantastic designs that everyone appreciates.

A frame does not need to have an aluminium core to be structurally sound. A multiplex core is quite acceptable and can be beautifully executed. See stuff made by Fearn Forks a.k.a. Tony the Slinger for great examples of all wood, joinery masterpieces. Another maker "Queenies" utilises Spectraply backing and a resin dress front most of the time. You can also make cores out of G10 or Micarta or Bakelite or Phenolic. If you add liners it can be beautiful and protected from catastrophic failures (cos liners don't snap). If you really want to cut your own aluminium core but don't have a bandsaw or scroll saw, one method would be to dril around the shape and then tidy-up with a file. Whatever you know from knife making is probably applicable to slingshots.

Enjoy... looking forward to seeing the journey and the build!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually you can use the same tools you'd use for woodworking. Just a coping saw and sandpaper. Just takes longer. A vice makes it much easier - though a g-clamp will work.

With some materials its wise to avoid the dust - so wear adequate protection.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've never seen Champ cores any where but they're not too hard to make. 
Be sure to post the finished product.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

thank you for all the advice. if i still go the axiom route, where could i get in touch with nathan masters? should i just pm simple shot on here?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd contact him through the SimpleShot website.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> I'd contact him through the SimpleShot website.


thanks, will do.


----------

